

Google DNS is currently down - agotterer

Google DNS appears to be having problems and has been going up and down for the last hour. So if you rely on 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 it could be the cause of some problems for you today.
======
bifrost
GDNS has always been problematic. I monitor it from a variety of locations and
its often slow and doesn't propagate changes properly sometimes. I also
monitor ODNS and its ok, but not tons better. Fortunately ODNS actually pays
attention to customer support issues (unlike Google) so they're likely to fix
any problems.

L3 DNS (4.2.2.2) is pretty much on the ball all the time, and has been like
that for over a decade so I think its probably the way to go if you're not
going to use your ISP provided DNS servers.

Frankly the lowest latency will usually come from your ISP provided DNS
servers, so using a 3rd party is really not all that useful...

------
WestCoastJustin
There is a thread on the _public-dns-discuss_ support group [1]. The last
entry says " _Hello, we just confirmed that there was a short period of outage
in certain east coast area. The service has been recovered by now_ ".

[1] [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/public-dns-
discuss/Y...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/public-dns-
discuss/Y21LOZ6ms50)

------
agotterer
Some good alternatives are openDNS - 208.67.222.222 or 4.2.2.2

~~~
throwaway2048
keep in mind openDNS does nasty things like replacing NXDOMAIN replies with
adservers, which breaks tons of things.

~~~
sfdfds
If you have an account with opendns you can turn that off, as well as do some
nicer things like block adware and others (it won't stop the most determined
of users but it works).

Without an account opendns is no better than all the shady things many ISPs do
nowadays so Google DNS and Level3 or running your own are the better options.

